# levar a + Inf



## gvergara

Olá:

Não consigo commpreender o sentido da expressão _levar a + Inf_... Eis alguns exemplos (estou certo que a resposta é muito simples, mas verdadeiramente não consigo entender. Me desculpem **)

_Ultimamente, *levava a acompanhá-los* em passeios de automóvel, já que o luto lhe vedava o cinema._

_Logo da chegada, travara relações com um grupo de rapazes da novíssima geração [...] *Levava a perambular* com eles pelas ruas da cidade._

_João mal escondeu um gesto irritado; le comunicara a Cecília as suas impressões sobre a família [...] _
_E *levava a defender* Cecília contra Heloísa._
*Do romance "Em surdina" de Lúcia Miguel Pereira*

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Não, não é assim tão simples como isso. _'Levar a'_ significa _'induzir a'_, mas nestas frases não se percebe quem ou o quê induz. Parece-me que o contexto é insuficiente.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Não, não é assim tão simples como isso. _'Levar a'_ significa _'induzir a'_, mas nestas frases não se percebe quem ou o quê induz. Parece-me que o contexto é insuficiente.


 Não é tão simples???????????  Mmmmmmm, eu cria que significava algo assim como _gostar de  + Inf_... Um pouco mais de contexto

(Antônio) _Anunciou-lhe que lhe _(à sua irmã)_ precisava falar.Estava um pouco nervoso. Depois de alguns preâmbulos, contou-lhe que resolvera ficar noivo. A irmã não se espantou; já lhe conhecia de sobra o namoro com Dulce de Castro, irmã mais nova de uma sua antiga colega. Ultimamente,* levava a acompanhá*-los em passeios de automóvel, já que o luto lhe vedava o cinema. Felicitou-o. O rapaz agradeceu os parabéns, mas o embaraço continuou._

_Mas passou-se um mês, e João continuou desempregado. Publicou dois artigos na imprensa diária, sem grande sucesso. Porém não desanimou. Logo da chegada, travara relações com um grupo da novíssima geração, inimigos dos preconceitos e do intelectualismo. *Levava a perambular* com eles pelas ruas da cidade, debatendo credos artísticos e poíticos._
*Do romance "Em surdina" de Lúcia Miguel Pereira*

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Está mais claro, mas a construção é estranha, pelo menos para os meus ouvidos portugueses. O que entendo é que António levava Dulce a passear de automóvel com eles (quem?), ou seja levava-a consigo, na sua companhia (e, pelos vistos, de outros que não sei quem são). Julgo que um português teria escrito 'levava-a a acompanhá-los em passeios de automóvel', 'levava-a a perambular'. Foi a falta do pronome que me confundiu. Deixa algum amigo do Brasil dar opinião.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Está mais claro, mas a construção é estranha, pelo menos para os meus ouvidos portugueses. O que entendo é que António levava Dulce a passear de automóvel com eles (quem?), ou seja levava-a consigo, na sua companhia (e, pelos vistos, de outros que não sei quem são). Julgo que um português teria escrito 'levava-a a acompanhá-los em passeios de automóvel', 'levava-a a perambular'. Foi a falta do pronome que me confundiu. Deixa algum amigo do Brasil dar opinião.


 Gracias. Faz sentido, esperarei a opinião dalgum brasileiro.

Gonzalo


----------



## Vanda

De novo, continuo me repetindo, isso é coisa comum para nós. Quer simplesmente dizer: andava a ... andava a acompanhá-los, andava a perambular, etc., tomou como hábito fazer essas coisas.


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> De novo, continuo me repetindo, isso é coisa comum para nós. Quer simplesmente dizer: andava a ... andava a acompanhá-los, andava a perambular, etc., tomou como hábito fazer essas coisas.


Isto quer dizer que _andar a + Inf_ significa _tomar como hábito fazer uma coisa_?????????? 

Gonzalo


----------



## MOC

Com o verbo "andar" em Portugal também significa o mesmo. Com o verbo levar já não.


----------



## Vanda

O dicionário traz essa acepção de levar como brasileirismo:  Levar ou passar o tempo:"nada faz, e leva a falar dos que trabalham", é o exemplo do dicionário.

Eu também poderia dizer a frase acima assim: e anda a falar dos que trabalham dando o mesmo sentido.


----------



## gvergara

Oi:

Gostaria de saber qual a significado da estrutura _levar a + infinitivo_, e mais concretamente, se se pode substituir com _fazer algo +infinitivo_. Pergunto isso porque li unas instruções para preparar massas e dizia "_Leve a ferver a áigua..._" Na minha opinião, neste caso significa o mesmo que "_Faça ferver a áigua..._" Se a resposta for afirmativa, sempre é possível realizar essa troca? Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Gostaria de saber qual a significado da estrutura _levar a + infinitivo_, e mais concretamente, se se pode substituir com _fazer algo +infinitivo_. Pergunto isso porque li unas instruções para preparar massas e dizia "_Leve a ferver a áigua..._" Na minha opinião, neste caso significa o mesmo que "_Faça ferver a áigua..._" Se a resposta for afirmativa, sempre é possível realizar essa troca? Obrigado



Exacto, são sinónimos. Se é sempre possível, é difícil de dizer visto que há sempre múltiplas possibilidades e variantes, mas diria que quando se trata de um processo (conduzir uma coisa de um estado a outro) são intercambiáveis.


----------



## Erick404

gvergara said:


> Oi:
> 
> Gostaria de saber qual a significado da estrutura _levar a + infinitivo_, e mais concretamente, se se pode substituir com _fazer algo +infinitivo_. Pergunto isso porque li unas instruções para preparar massas e dizia "_Leve a ferver a áigua..._" Na minha opinião, neste caso significa o mesmo que "_Faça ferver a áigua..._" Se a resposta for afirmativa, sempre é possível realizar essa troca? Obrigado



Por curiosidade, onde leu isso? No caso, é bastante claro para mim que significa "faça ferver", mas acho que nunca vi este tipo de estrutura. Talvez seja coisa de Portugal?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Em Portugal, diz-se, leve a água a ferver, leve a carne a assar, mais no registo escrito, em instruções; coloquialmente diz-se: ponha a água a ferver, ponha a carne a assar. Mas: ele levou-a a admitir que mentiu (aqui já não se diria "ele pô-la a admitir que mentiu", no entanto poderia dizer-se: "ele fê-la admitir que mentiu").


----------



## gvergara

Erick404 said:


> Por curiosidade, onde leu isso? No caso, é bastante claro para mim que significa "faça ferver", mas acho que nunca vi este tipo de estrutura. Talvez seja coisa de Portugal?


Li num pacote de macarrão. Dizia, textualmente "Leve a ferver 350 ml de áigua"


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Ultimamente não tenho prestado atenção a esses pormenores mas creio que é mais corrente aqui em Portugal aparecer nas instruções: Ferva 350 ml de água. Como tenho coisas dessas na despensa, logo já vos confirmo


----------



## uchi.m

O infinitivo de um verbo substitui qualquer sintagma nominal: 


> Comecei a *escrever *quando tinha dois anos
> Afoguei as lágrimas do meu *chorar *com o suor do meu trabalho
> Quanto mais você espera *chegar *o dia, mais ele demora


Todos são sintagmas nominais, em destaque. 

A panela de pressão leva a água a *ferver *a 121 graus Celsius, por isso que o alimento se coze mais rápido.


----------



## Nonstar

É o mesmo que "faça ferver", ou ainda, "ponha para ferver". Normalmente, nos programas de culinária, dizem "leve ao forno", "leve ao congelador" _et coetera_.


----------

